# Amazing Riyadh, Saudi arabia



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

amazing!!!!!


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*RIYADH STREET VIEW* I Love this City my 2nd Home




























































sorry for blurry windshield


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*RIYADH STREET VIEW* I Love this City my 2nd Home





































the KINGDOM TOWER


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*RIYADH STREET VIEW* I Love this City my 2nd Home (night view)


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

really amazing photos of Riyadh


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Kafd in 2009










Kafd in 2012









It will complete completely in 2014


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## D7man (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## D7man (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## D7man (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All photos here should be credit properly (with the links or just the names under each photo). Please PM me when you are ready (to all) to start editing your photos and i will re-open this thread.


----------

